# Costco Snow/ski pants



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Picked up a pair of these for $29.99 and am very surprised and happy. They are warm, good water proofing, fit great, what’s not to like. I picked up their ski/snow jacket for $39.99 for shoveling snow, non snowboard stuff etc. Same story, great value. Had my sons football game where I was outside in absolute downpour for 3 hours and was 100% absolutely dry when I came home. Don’t pass on these if you need some snow stuff...


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I've got more than one friend who happily wear those pants. I've been tempted, but I really prefer bibs. They look maybe more insulated than I would like as well. Still, the value there seems unparalleled.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

WigMar said:


> I've got more than one friend who happily wear those pants. I've been tempted, but I really prefer bibs. They look maybe more insulated than I would like as well. Still, the value there seems unparalleled.


 That’s correct if anything they are to warm. I’ve gone from wearing under armor as a base to just boxers. There’s a very nice fleece like lining that’s very comfy , warm


----------

